# A Word for those who need it



## formula1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Psalm 16
5 The LORD is my chosen portion and my  cup; you hold my  lot.
6 The lines have fallen for me in pleasant places; indeed, I have a beautiful inheritance.
7 I bless the LORD who gives me counsel; in the night also my heart instructs me.
8 I have set the LORD always before me; because he is at my right hand, I shall not be shaken.


----------



## gtparts (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, it's good to be reminded whose we are and on whom we depend!


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Amen Brother,thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 28, 2010)

Allowing these 3 to become wholly in us is an enormous spiritual happening in any person.
Only thru love and devotion to God's will can it ever become what God intends.

The LORD is my chosen portion and my cup; you hold my lot.

I bless the LORD who gives me counsel....

I have set the LORD always before me...


----------

